# Diagrama de programador para  Atmel ATMega16 y 32



## radevil (Sep 23, 2008)

Estuve buscando en el foro y veo que no hay muchos temas sobre microcontroladores Atmel, aquí les dejo un pequeño aporte con un diseño de un programador ATMega16 y 32. 

Es una pequeña modificación de un programador ISP por puerto paralelo usando un 74ls244 como buffer y control de direccion de los datos.  

Saludos


----------



## atmega16 (Abr 19, 2009)

Este programador se puede usar con el AVR studio?

alguien que se apiade y sepa de algun programador rapido y facil de hacer para programar el ATMEGA16 que me escriba un correo a 

hercules.danielGARBAGE  /  gmail.com
quitar el GARBAGE de la direccion. GRACIAs


----------



## xodin (Feb 17, 2011)

y algun programador para el ATMEGA16 pero sin fuente externa


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 17, 2011)

Podrías usar el mismo programador perfectamente, tomando los 5 volts de la alimentación del micro (siempre que estén bien filtrados)


----------



## jhonatan1589 (Sep 4, 2011)

por favor ayudenme estoy buscando un programador usb para atmel 
si la tienes cuelgenla porfavor


----------



## mdchaparror (Sep 4, 2011)

yo arme el de esta pagina 
http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ 
funciona muy bien


----------



## foxil (Sep 4, 2011)

Funciona pero es lento el programador


----------



## thunder2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hola, como podria configurar los fuses de un atmega168, no he podido programar este integrado. Lo estoy haciendo de forma serial con el programa ponyprog.

Gracias si hay alguna respuesta.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 4, 2011)

Utiliza esta pagina para determinar tus fuses, si usas ponyprog tienes que configurarlos tal cual, si en la pagina aparece un cuadrito marcado asi debes marcarlo en el ponyprog, la configuracion que te da la pagina cuando seleccionas el micro es la opcion por default

http://www.engbedded.com/fusecalc/


----------

